# IBS makes me suicidal



## ranxbar (Aug 20, 2014)

Hi,

I know it's been discussed many times before, but I really do want to commit suicide. I've been taking meds, changing diets, things got better, and then horrible again. I'm really fed-up with trying, talking, believing, everything.

I can't get out, can hardly make friends or be a friend. It's so frustrating and not worth it. I've been bipolar before (+meds). Now I have lots of meds in my closet from all the treatments I got, and find it quite ironic actually, to have them all at once and leave this IBS.

For those who believe in after-life, surely IBS won't come with me! I am truly feeling encouraged just by the thought of dying. It's not a temporary problem it feels like it's going to stay.

Just wanted to share these words with you, who probably had these ideas before.


----------



## sImp1e (Sep 10, 2014)

I am not going to say a bunch of supportive beautiful phrases to you here because all of it might seem shallow.

I know EXACTLY how you feel, I am not joking.

Still hanging here! Don't give up pal!  What doesn't kill you makes you stronger.


----------



## vermeera (Aug 27, 2014)

Please don't commit suicide. I promise there are many, many you would devastate.

Research is only just picking up around IBS, but it is happening. There haven't been many reliable solutions for awhile, but in the past couple of years it's been gaining more attention. Monash University has been working hard to figure out what foods make IBS worse and why (http://www.med.monash.edu/cecs/gastro/fodmap/).

Avoiding fodmaps may or may not help you (it's been helping me so far), but my point is that there is hope. There are people out there researching and doing their sciencey things, and before we know it we'll have better, more-informed guidelines to manage our symptoms.


----------



## sunndwn (Sep 13, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/The-Healing-Plan-Recipe-Book/dp/0897936124....christie A. Korth cut out all wheat products after refusing to have her intesines removed at the hospital and trying everything else; drugs - diet - etc. her book may be in your local library...


----------



## ranxbar (Aug 20, 2014)

Thanks for all the support, but research, especially clinical, takes ages, I also believe Pharm. corporations don't want to cure but to relieve, so I have no faith, and don't see a point living 10 yrs with that shit.

I have lots of clonazepam with me, so no more weird "early-signs" sounds from my bowels, no more sound of waterfalls inside me, no more almost shitting your pants (as happened today), no over thinking and not feeling sorry for myself. Actually, seriously thinking about ending my life makes me happy!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> Actually, seriously thinking about ending my life makes me happy!


If you truly feel that way....Please call a Suicide hotline immediately. You are in way more trouble than we can help you with here.

Here are the crisis numbers:

http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/71753-crisis-resources/


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

Please read, my friend:

I use Concentrated Cannabis Oil (or Rick Simpson Oil) and it works for me. I am back to considering any job I want. Others who are farther along than me have had even better success. It is not legal in my state, but I don't want to end up like so many people with this unfortunate and terrible disorder.

Google IBS and Cannabis and go from there, or here are a few links:

http://www.aboutibs.org

http://www.safeacces...sorders_booklet

http://www.420magazi...l-syndrome.html

The science is real. The testimonies are real. The chance for you to feel better is real. If Cannabis is not a legal alternative in your state, do what you want, I have. But start the conversation. This solution is Real.

Best part, you don't have to get high to get what you need. (Go ahead... Google!!!)

I hope this helps. I know how bad this thing is for people's lives. Consider a healthier, comprehensive therapeutic, and give yourself a chance.

Peace


----------



## Oceangirl (Apr 6, 2014)

Please hang in there and don't give up hope. I know how you feel but there are always things you can try. Even fecal implants have had some good research. Please read my post on some things that helped me. http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/198521-what-i-did-to-help-cure-my-ibssibo/#entry994105

Please call a suicide hotline. We are more loved than we know and you matter and your life matters. You want the suffering from ibs to end and you can get help.


----------



## sandeep (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm feeling same


----------



## CannabisHelps (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi there,

I am so sorry you are feeling that way. We understand what you are going thru here and want to help you get what you need to not make a permanent choice about a temporary problem.

I say that because I've been there too.

I will tell you to check out my comment a few before this about Cannabis. I don't know if you're in a spot to seriously consider that at this point, but at some time down the road you may want to revisit the notion. It's helped me tremendously, with only one side effect: getting high occasionally. It is powerful stuff, but jam packed with the medicine to treat your problems. (Links above.)

Hope this helps. Best to you during this tough time.

RedSky


----------



## defdaz (Nov 6, 2014)

There's a very real reason why IBS makes us so depressed - your brain and the enteric nervous system (our 'second brain') which manages the gastrointestinal system are interlinked - any GI issue has a very direct affect on our brains.

GI Issue > Enteric nervous system notifies the brain > Brain makes us feel depressed

The reason for this is that the aim of depression is to make us aware of an unsatisfatory condition and do something about it! It's a survival mechanism.

Imagine you're in an area where there's too much competition for food and you're starving. Due to the enteric nervous system you're also very miserable. No-one likes being depressed and so you think 'sod this, I'm going to do something about it' and you leave the area in search of more food / less compeition. It's a trigger for change.

But the point I'm trying to get across is that your depression stems from your IBS in a very real physiology manner. If you can understand and appreciate that it may help you be more objective about your depression and see it for what it is - a physiological reaction. Try to acknowledge this as it is quite empowering to understand your depression and then get motivated to keep trying all the different therapies.... searching for that food / less competition in a sense.

Best of luck and big hugs, I am suffering really badly too









Daz


----------



## Betty Wilson (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi there Ranxbar,

I am so very sorry that you have had such a terribly rough time.

Here is something that I would like for you to consider... because it is something that worked for me.

I had ibs for 15 years...I know that I was fortunate because I had times when it did NOT bother me.

Then I started in having a very miserable time when someone suggested to me that I try a grain free diet. Not GLUTEN free...that is not enough... not just wheat free...but totally grain free... This leaves you with eating meat, veggies, and fruit... However you can eat ice cream sometimes and chocolate!









This involves work and giving up things that you might love: bread, pastries, pasta, etc ... but...this is the truth: It stopped by ibs in less than a week.

So my suggestion would be: try this for at least one week...absolutely not ONE BITE of grains of ANY kind and that includes products with wheat snuck into them (like canned soups, etc) ...

I know this grain free diet is not easy... but it beats going through total misery... You can think about it and see if you want to give this a try.

My very best wishes to you.

Betty

PS: you can Google grain free diet and come up with some good and easy ideas as to what to eat and what combos might be tasty to you!


----------



## flossy (Dec 8, 2012)

I know that feeling [of not wanting to live anymore], especially now that I am working again. I've been giving myself an enema every morning before work (with a rectal syringe, not one of those hoses-and-bag type deals), just so I don't have to go at work. The bathrooms are cramped there.... Not a comfortable setting at all..... Nor do I want to have to explain myself to another employer why I take so long in the bathroom. You know?

Plus I use several squirts of aloe vera lotion when I wipe at home and I don't want to "truck in" a bunch of stuff at work, just so I can go boo-boo. Without the aloe my hemorrhoids (exterior) get irritated ... and angry! lol

I've said it before and I'll say it again: I don't want to commit suicide but when God is ready to take me, I'm ready to go. IBS-C drives me crazy at times....

What's that Biblical quote? 'Man was born to suffer as sparks fly upward.' ...... Somethin' like that.


----------



## tummyrumbles (Aug 14, 2005)

I can honestly say I've never considered suicide. But we have a pretty good welfare system over here and I think that helps a lot. The worst part about IBS for a lot of people is embarrassment around others. I cope by only working a few hours and relying on welfare for the rest of my income. It's not an ideal way to live but the most workable if you have IBS. Suicidal thought can come from a feeling of helplessness too, that there's no real answers, no-one really knows anything and the problem is incurable. This isn't true. I think most IBS is from constipation initially, and this includes IBS-D. Maybe a lot more of us have a sluggish colon and it just takes a long time to evacuate. I've resigned myself to this, and make the most of it. I wish what I do could allow me to have a full day at work but it doesn't work like that. Going grain-free speeds up evacuation for me but increases the gas level because of the added fibre from salads etc. And my main IBS symptom is gas. A lot of IBS-D people can't tolerate much fibre at all but maybe should try to gradually work up to it. There seem to be 2 main parts to IBS: the gas from carbs and the underlying neuromuscular dysfunction causing constipation. I'm not sure whether these 2 are linked or not. At the moment I'm trying to eat more salads, veges, not too much meat and less grains. I eat these at home where the gas doesn't matter. If I go out, work or socialising, I try not to eat at all a few hours beforehand. The best you can do is experiment with food to try to reduce symptoms as much as possible and for the longest period of time. I now manage at lest a few hours in public which I couldn't 10 years ago. So people can get better.


----------

